# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المنتخب الاوليمبي السوداني() v المنتخب الاوليمبي المصري()

## مرهف

*الطريق لأوليمياد لندن 2012
النقل الحي
بالتوفيق للمنتخب الاوليمبي السوداني
...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييق لي شبابنا اليوم 

منصوووووووووووووورين باذن الله 

تخريمة 

اوع تقول جاني .................. وانقل المباراة ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بالتوفيق للصقور باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*باالتوفيق لفتية الاولمبي باالطول وباالعرض سودانا يهز الارض
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييق لي شبابنا اليوم 

منصوووووووووووووورين باذن الله 

تخريمة 

اوع تقول جاني .................. وانقل المباراة ههههههههههههه



 هههههههههاااي زي ما بيقول الابيض ضميرك
:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*الساعة 8 وناس قوون الظاهر نسوا البطاريات تاااااااني
:ICON51:
هسي يا عجبكو الماسورة انا ولا رمضان
:039:
...

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الكوره متلفزه وين ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*متلفذه في الشروق يامرهف
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الكوره متلفزه وين ياصفوه



 
فى قناة الشروق
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 
‏البرنسيسه, ‏مرهف+

:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الدقيقة السادسة والنتيجة تعادلية 
 لم نتمعن الوجوه جيدا لنكتب التشكيلة
 ..
 مشكور يا مرتضي 
 كن ما انت كان لسه حارس ماسورة  (قوون)
:evil2:
 ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*الاولاد لاعبين كويس فقط لا يتقنون العكسيات والتعامل مع الكرات المعكوسة
...

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههه والله يامرهف البشوف الاستديو التحليلي بتاعم المن الساعه اربعه يقول ناقلنها 
والله ديل بركه المانقلوها كان لي اسي الصوره ماجات
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عليك الله دي حلاقه ليك ياعبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*لا بد ان يكون هنالك حلول لسيد سليم
خط المقدمة تعبان جدا جدا 
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*لا بد من عمل تغيير 
بدخول مهاجم سريع وطرف ايسر ايضا سريع
...

*

----------


## midris3

*سلام الشروق وجبت
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الحكم لا يرقي لاداء المباراة ابداً
اراد ان يظهر حياديته علي حساب المنتخب السوداني
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتعادل سلبي
الشوط الثاني لا يجب ان يكون مثل الشوط الاول تباعد في الخطوط
وتوهان 
لا بد من ايجاد حلول بديلة وتحرير الاطراف
..
الحكم كان سيئا جدا وتحامل علي المنتخب السوداني
..
الجماهير لم تكن علي قدر المسؤولية صمت تام وونسة
..
لم يفتح الله علي الجهاز الفني بالقيام من اماكنهم لتوجيه اللاعبين
..
راجي كان سيئا وكذلك خط المؤخرة
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*وأنتهت المباراة تعادلية 
بلا اهداف
المنتخب جيد فقط يفتقد التنظيم 
علي كل 
خطوة محفوفة بالمخاطر 
نتمني ان يتأهل المنتخب لاوليمبياد لندن  عن طريق القاهرة
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*Abobakr ramdan, Abu RR, مرتضي دياب, مرهف, aymon7, البرنسيسه, الحارث, ابولين, احمد جبريل, باجيو, majdi, midris3, زاكي الدين الصادق, عجبكو, إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, ودالبكي

 هسي كان اي واحد فيكم ابتهل لله مش كنا فزنا
 ومن الغرائب انكم تستهجنون صمت الجماهير في الاستاد
 وانتم تخيمون بالصمت العجيب ولا مشاركة واحدة؟!
:a7rraj:
 ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 
‏البرنسيسه, ‏مرهف+

:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv



 شربتي الكورة ومشيتي
:263:
...

*

----------


## ابولين

*والله يا مرهف شغاااااااااااااااااال وخشيت المنبر من السوق في محل للحاسبات ووصلت البيت والمبارة في الزمن الاضافي 00 لذلك لم نشارك معكم 00 ربنا ينصرهم في مباراة الرد
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ان شاء الله يفعلوها في الاسكندرية كما فعلوه في غانا ،،،
*

----------

